# Ok need help on synovex h



## jbert22 (Sep 30, 2009)

sup guys.  im new to this site and in desperate need of help!!!   im bout to brew my own batch of test as soon as i fully understand the process.  Ive heard about synovex h. i know it contains estrogen like 20 percent.  how do i go about removing the estrogen from the test propionate crystals?   also.  after removing the estrogen, will it remove the ester from the test?  for research purpose only of course


----------

